
Integer Factoring via Graph Three Colouring - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/FactoringViaGraphThreeColouring.html?HN_20151223
======
ColinWright
Because Graph Three Colouring[0][1] is NP-Complete[2][3] we can use it to
solve any NP problem. Integer factoring is an NP problem[4] so we should be
able to factor integers by using Graph Three Colouring.

This post shows one way of doing that, and explains the techniques used to
show directly that Graph Three Colouring is NP-Complete.

[0]
[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/GraphThreeColouring.html?HN_20...](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/GraphThreeColouring.html?HN_20151223)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10758236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10758236)

[2] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NP-
completeness](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NP-completeness)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YX40...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YX40hbAHx3s)

[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integer_factorization#Difficul...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integer_factorization#Difficulty_and_complexity)

